
Ask HN: What are the career opportunities? - ericxa
EDIT : I am 30 years old. I am changing my career. I want to learn programming. But I have not programmed ever before. How can I start my career in tech world?
======
AngeloAnolin
There's a lot of courses in Massive Open Online Courses (MOOC) [1] site which
you can dip your hands first to try to learn some technical stuff.

You can also go to the Free Code Camp[2] where you can get some real-world
training in software development. They have a lot of stories[3] as well
showcasing people who were self-taught and now have stable careers in the
technology field.

Career opportunities would come as soon as you have showcased that you are
capable of learning and solving technical stuff. But you got to start first by
learning the ropes of software development.

Best of luck.

[1] [http://mooc.org/](http://mooc.org/) [2]
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/) [3]
[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/inspirational-success-
storie...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/inspirational-success-stories-from-
self-taught-web-developers-4f6f375cf17d)

------
deepaksurti
PS: Lots of assumptions as you haven't provided more details to provide
specific advice.

What industry are you currently working in? If you have accrued good domain
knowledge, then you might have an edge.

Learn programming on the side (self learning, bootcamps, Coursera etc etc) and
(Python probably) and aim for software jobs in the that industry based on your
domain knowledge. Someone might be willing to offer a junior programmer role,
allowing you to learn on the job? Or even your current employer might let you
transition to their internal IT etc?

Please try to leverage what you have, instead of starting from zero. Hope this
helps. Best.

------
_jn
You should have a look at the monthly Who Is Hiring thread[0], assuming you
already have an idea of what you can do.

[0] This is January 2018's one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16052538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16052538)

------
wardy484
What is your skillset?

~~~
ericxa
I am changing my career. I want to learn programming. But I have not
programmed ever before. How can I start my career in tech world?

~~~
tabeth
One thing you should learn is how to answer these types of questions on your
own -- you'll be doing it a lot once you begin your career (searching "how to
code" would yield a lot of useful results).

As for your question:

A few potential avenues to begin are:

1\. [https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/) 2\.
[https://codecademy.com](https://codecademy.com)

~~~
ericxa
Thanks

------
markfer
I'm biased (employed by one) but I would recommend looking at a coding
bootcamp like App Academy

[1] www.appacademy.io

